# anyone have an extra copy of the 2010 canadian plumbing code?



## ianfotheringham (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm a student and need a copy to reference frequently during research - wondering if anyone out there would have a spare copy of the 2010 code they might be able to send me...?

being a student i dont have access to the $165 they want for it


[email protected]


much appreciation!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I doubt anyone is going to just give you tools they had to struggle to buy, especially without even knowing who you are.

You might want to start in the intro section first.>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/

After you post an intro you will likely find that there is a lot of Canadian help for you. However, you are still going to have to buy your own tools.

Life is not free and neither is learning to be a Plumber. :no:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

try www.half.com for used books and such.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Anyone have an extra sewer cam out there?

I mean... that is if you don't need it anymore? Lol!


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

He doesn't know any better.....he's trying....just the wrong tree is all.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> He doesn't know any better.....he's trying....just the wrong tree is all.


Yep...just the beginning of the many lessons to be learned. :yes:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Are you a student or a plumbing apprentice.....

If you are an apprentice borrow a book from the shop you work for...

But I doubt you are directly involved in the trade as an apprentice

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Go mow some yards!!! Save your money and buy a book!! I don't understand borrowing. I borrow , but it's called rental. I got a so called buddy that calls upand asks" hey , I need your excavator" ... Awkward.. This same individual owns a biz. I've never asked for anything from him. Oh yeah also, " hey I need to use your account for a rental" lol!!! I usually respond by " I'll get back with you , I'm busy" 

Just buy a book , you will feel better in the end that you did.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

The Canadian 2010 code has taken 2 years to approve, mine is on route! So sorry will sell you my 2005 with crib notes for $650! Not! :laughing:.


----------



## ianfotheringham (Jun 6, 2012)

well, being _super _ impressed with the generosity on this site - i'm not sure exactly why i would do this, but i would like to make the 2010 code available for a DRAMATICALLY reduced rate...thats right - i have it - and i am ready to distribute it.


contact for info.


ps - that was sarcasm in the first sentence. - remember - if you have nothing helpful/nice to say - save your keyboard from wear.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

ianfotheringham said:


> well, being _super _ impressed with the generosity on this site - i'm not sure exactly why i would do this, but i would like to make the 2010 code available for a DRAMATICALLY reduced rate...thats right - i have it - and i am ready to distribute it.
> 
> 
> contact for info.
> ...



:notworthy: Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain!!!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

ianfotheringham said:


> well, being _super _impressed with the generosity on this site - i'm not sure exactly why i would do this, but i would like to make the 2010 code available for a DRAMATICALLY reduced rate...thats right - i have it - and i am ready to distribute it.
> 
> 
> contact for info.
> ...


 Cool I will buy one then, how much? No sarcasm will buy, dramatically reduced. How much? It is little changed from the 2005 and if you recieved updated literature a 2005 is fine. Remember it must be also to building provincial code! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

C'mon code book......... Really!!!!!


Your one of those guys???


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Just take the I.P.C used here in the States or any other U.S. State Plumbing Code (some free online) turn it upside down read it backwards and you have the CA code...........:lol:

Just Kiddin,,,,,,,,,


----------

